# BES875UK Barista Express Water Filter



## edge

Hi,

I've just bought this machine and I'm looking for compatible water filters. It looks like Sage have updated the machine because my water filter looks completely different from what's on the Sage website:

https://www.sageappliances.com/gb/en/parts-accessories/accessories/bwf100uk.html

What I have looks more similar to this:

http://www.delonghi.com/en-gb/products/coffee/coffee-makers/coffee-accessories-gifts/waterfilter-softener-5513292811

I can't seem to find a filter like this on the Sage website for my maker. Since it's a proprietary filter it'll probably be more expensive than the standard charcoal tables. I can see that Sage sells replacement water filter holders.

https://www.sageappliances.com/gb/en/parts-accessories/parts/sp0020024.html

https://www.sageappliances.com/gb/en/parts-accessories/parts/sp0020026.html

Could I retrofit this into my maker and use old style tables to save on the cost?


----------



## ashcroc

edge said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've just bought this machine and I'm looking for compatible water filters. It looks like Sage have updated the machine because my water filter looks completely different from what's on the Sage website:
> 
> https://www.sageappliances.com/gb/en/parts-accessories/accessories/bwf100uk.html
> 
> What I have looks more similar to this:
> 
> http://www.delonghi.com/en-gb/products/coffee/coffee-makers/coffee-accessories-gifts/waterfilter-softener-5513292811
> 
> I can't seem to find a filter like this on the Sage website for my maker. Since it's a proprietary filter it'll probably be more expensive than the standard charcoal tables. I can see that Sage sells replacement water filter holders.
> 
> https://www.sageappliances.com/gb/en/parts-accessories/parts/sp0020024.html
> 
> https://www.sageappliances.com/gb/en/parts-accessories/parts/sp0020026.html
> 
> Could I retrofit this into my maker and use old style tables to save on the cost?


Sure I read somewhere that Sage had changed their water filter. Does yours look like this one?


----------



## edge

Ouch... that's the one, £14 is a bit much, do you think replacing the holder will work?


----------



## ashcroc

edge said:


> Ouch... that's the one, £14 is a bit much, do you think replacing the holder will work?


Sorry no idea. Depending on the life of those claris style filters & how effective they are it could work out cheaper (albeit with a larger outlay).


----------



## ajohn

It may be this one

https://shop.k-fee.com/de/reinigung/wasserfilter-1-l

Sometimes it's possible to find places that sell packs in other countries and they work out cheaper on other similar filters.

John

-


----------



## edge

ajohn said:


> It may be this one
> 
> https://shop.k-fee.com/de/reinigung/wasserfilter-1-l
> 
> Sometimes it's possible to find places that sell packs in other countries and they work out cheaper on other similar filters.
> 
> John
> 
> -


Yep, that's the one but with shipping it works out as more expensive. I've been looking for this type of filter and can't seem to find one online, either genuine or third party. I'll try to retrofit the machine to accept the original filter.

Alternatively, perhaps I could just drop charcoal filter into the water tank, or does it require suction from the water inlet to work?


----------



## Erimus

I had a similar problem with the BES920 double boiler water filter, Breville changing the filter and couldn't find the new one on their web site. Anyway, this new upgraded filter is far superior to the old type and the good news is they last for 6 months according to Breville customer service. So really it works out at a comparable price to the original.


----------



## ajohn

Erimus said:


> I had a similar problem with the BES920 double boiler water filter, Breville changing the filter and couldn't find the new one on their web site. Anyway, this new upgraded filter is far superior to the old type and the good news is they last for 6 months according to Breville customer service. So really it works out at a comparable price to the original.


The manuals state 3 months or 40L and that they reduce the need for descaling. 40L of my drinks made on the BE would come out at about 90. If I just drink and don't make any for others, 3 a day so 30 days. Big drinks and I use the hot water outlet on it. A single shot works out at about 100ml including what the 3 way ejects so 400 singles = 130 odd days, no steam or cleaning cycles. Doubles would reduce that by circa 30% or so.

I'd probably get a hardness test kit if i had to use them and check it now and again. They are ion exchange filters so capacity is likely relate to how hard the water is. They can also probably be rejuvenated but probably have a carbon in them which isn't so simple.

There are alternative softening arrangements but at £56 per year for the filters there may not be any savings. £56 may be cheaper than 40L of soft bottled water though.

John

-


----------



## ajohn

edge said:


> Alternatively, perhaps I could just drop charcoal filter into the water tank, or does it require suction from the water inlet to work?


The water needs to pass through the filter. There are lots of charcoal filter arrangements around such as this one. There are all sorts of variations.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Finerfilters-Undersink-Drinking-Crystal-Smelling/dp/B00HPXRW1A/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1532608421&sr=8-3&keywords=water+filter+tap#HLCXComparisonWidget_feature_div

If you fill via that it should give the same result as the old Sage filter. That one should have another part that fits the pipe on one side and the screw presses on the other. It doesn't soften water. That's the catch with it and the old Sage filters. So much depends on how hard your water is and how often you descale. The new filter will help with scaling.

I've yet to hear of a Sage DTP or BE scaling up to the point where it has problems. Might be because it's quick and easy to do so people do it often enough.

Next step is something like this

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Finerfilters-Domestic-Undersink-Fluoride-Drinking/dp/B01MXV9O3J/ref=sr_1_63?ie=UTF8&qid=1532609060&sr=8-63&keywords=water+filter+tap

That one appears to remineralise the water as it comes out. It's the sort of thing people might fit to process all of their drinking water - tea, water or what ever. The tank is topped up slowly via the RO unit. Without the tank output flow is rather low. These are way way cheaper than they used to be.

The other approach is ion exchange but the resin can be recharged with salt. They are getting more common i some areas. Some hardness is re introduced by mixing in a certain amount of un processed water with the output or maybe a cartridge of some sort can be used to do that. Expresso Underground have started to sell them but I suspect there are more convenient units about that come with all of the taps/valves needed to use them easily. Might sound odd but drinking water that is too pure isn't a good idea. These may just remove calcium, The RO units remove all sorts.

John

-


----------



## MWJB

ajohn said:


> There are alternative softening arrangements but at £56 per year for the filters there may not be any savings. £56 may be cheaper than 40L of soft bottled water though.
> 
> John
> 
> -


40L of Waitrose Lockhills is £7.35

100ml of water to make each cup sounds a bit optimistic?


----------



## ajohn

There is around 60ml going into the drip tray via the 3 way on the BE. I haven't included my singe brew where another 100ml plus would go out of the OPV.







So yes it is optimistic but probably not if doubles are pulled - every bean I tried brewed with the OPV opening were way too strong so I suspect Sage's manual suggestions on the pressure gauge readings are a better option and then the OPV doesn't open. Smaller drinks might be ok with the single basket as well but mine come out at over 12 oz / 360gm / ml.

On the BE the OPV opens when the needle is just past the final solidly coloured sector.

It's interesting to compare with another filter for certain machines

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Tripple-pack-Seltino-VITE-compatible/dp/B01G1WDU2K/ref=sr_1_1_sspa?ie=UTF8&qid=1532622869&sr=8-1-spons&keywords=bosch+coffee+filters&psc=1

50L or 2 months or if left for 2 weeks unused.

John

-


----------



## fredphoesh

Erimus said:


> I had a similar problem with the BES920 double boiler water filter, Breville changing the filter and couldn't find the new one on their web site. Anyway, this new upgraded filter is far superior to the old type and the good news is they last for 6 months according to Breville customer service. So really it works out at a comparable price to the original.


Unfortunately, with our planet and environment as screwed as it is, buying large chunks of plastic every 6 months instead of a charcoal bag just shows the lack of regard Breville/Sage have for the environment. I find it really infuriating that they can "upgrade" to this huge chunk of disposable plastic.

Anyone know if the filter assembly (Model: SP0020024) works on the newer model 875?

tx

Mark.


----------



## juicyfruits

I also have this query. Did you ever find out the answer?


----------



## TheJezstarr

I, too, would like to know about this; did anyone manage to use the old filters on the new machines?


----------



## Sshamus

Hi. Maybe late to the party but I've just found a solution for replacing the filter. Instead of spending ridiculous amounts of money every 3 months for the new filters and wasting wayyyyy too much plastic I decided to buy a refill bucket. It's basically just the granules. You should be able to carefully open the filter up without breaking the casing and simply empty it then refill it using the granules. Granules cost under 20€ for 1l.

Here is the product I bought - albeit in Germany, but your eBay should find an equivalent.

I have a Sage/Breville Barista Touch.

https://www.ebay.de/itm/1-L-Nachfull-Set-mit-Aquintos-Refill-Filter-passend-fur-Brita-PearlCo-BWT-Co/233345169419?hash=item365474b80b:g:TJwAAOSw8t1ea3m7


----------



## Alexholt

Struggling to find any of the charcoal ones at the moment. has anyone seen them in stock?


----------



## stingray

Alexholt said:


> Struggling to find any of the charcoal ones at the moment. has anyone seen them in stock?


 Bump. Same issue here. Many sellers on eBay etc don't list compatible machine model.


----------



## 24774

stingray said:


> Bump. Same issue here. Many sellers on eBay etc don't list compatible machine model.


 The charcoal ones? Sage have them and there's ones you can use on Amazon.

https://www.sageappliances.com/uk/en/parts-accessories/accessories/bwf100uk.html

https://www.amazon.co.uk/GOLO-6-Pack-Compatible-Universal-Filters/dp/B06X9KFV78/ref=sr_1_3?dchild=1&keywords=barista%2Bexpress%2Bfilter&qid=1596543667&sr=8-3&th=1

There's loads on Amazon, I'd suggest checking the questions section, people say whether they fit the BE there.


----------



## David Williams

islandlad said:


> What coffee beans are you using?


 Freshly roasted from the local espresso shop


----------



## TheJezstarr

CocoLoco said:


> The charcoal ones? Sage have them and there's ones you can use on Amazon.
> 
> [snip]
> 
> There's loads on Amazon, I'd suggest checking the questions section, people say whether they fit the BE there.


 These are for the old model, not the newer one with the solid casing.

Has anyone had any luck? I messaged Sage and Breville Aus. to note my concern about the single-use plastic being used and they just acknowledged my message, no suggestion they'd do anything.



Sshamus said:


> Hi. Maybe late to the party but I've just found a solution for replacing the filter. Instead of spending ridiculous amounts of money every 3 months for the new filters and wasting wayyyyy too much plastic I decided to buy a refill bucket. It's basically just the granules. You should be able to carefully open the filter up without breaking the casing and simply empty it then refill it using the granules. Granules cost under 20€ for 1l.
> 
> Here is the product I bought - albeit in Germany, but your eBay should find an equivalent.
> 
> I have a Sage/Breville Barista Touch.
> 
> https://www.ebay.de/itm/1-L-Nachfull-Set-mit-Aquintos-Refill-Filter-passend-fur-Brita-PearlCo-BWT-Co/233345169419?hash=item365474b80b:g:TJwAAOSw8t1ea3m7


 How did you open the old filters up? I've tried a few times but they always shatter.


----------



## 24774

TheJezstarr said:


> These are for the old model, not the newer one with the solid casing.


 Yeah, that's what they asked for. Some people have that older machine I imagine. Newer plastic ones are on the Sage website and Amazon.

https://www.sageappliances.com/uk/en/parts-accessories/accessories/ses008wht0neu1.html


----------



## TheJezstarr

Has anyone any idea if this would be any use?


----------



## Tuscaneeer

TheJezstarr said:


> Has anyone any idea if this would be any use?


 hmm.. also looking into this, I've asked the seller to confirm the compostion of the granulate.


----------

